# Surrogacy with eggs donor



## Lilly08 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi ladies... I just got diagnosed with secondary infertility :S Even though I expected it..I feel really down.
I will have to go for surrogacy with eggs donor.. It seems the only option left. 
My husband is very supportive. He is keeping a positive attitude despite this news. Our son is a source of strength too. 
But I'm not sure if I can cope going through all the pain and disappointment again.
Choosing surrogacy and eggs donor is such a difficult decision. 
Why is it everything so difficult and unfair?! 
Have anyone had the same experience? How did you feel?


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello *lilly* sorry about your fertility issues, but you have posted in the wrong place. To my mind you should move your post to another section in order to make clear your needs and not to confuse other ladies here. 
Thank you very much ad wish you good luck with your searching

Post edited to remove unnecessary quoting


----------



## Lilly08 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you annasss, you are very kind...Sorry, I didn't notice that. I'm new here and new with forums. So I'm just learning from the very beginning. Also I'm not a technology-friendly person hehe be patient with me please xx


----------

